# Hand powered bench grinders



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Old French grinder restore.*

*Old French grinder restore.*
Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.









I fell over this sweet hand powered grinder and spend a good hour restoring it.
Now it runs like a new, actually I'm quite surprised how well and easy it runs after the restore since I never tried one before.









When it arrived it looked fine, but quite tired, and was really hard to turn.
So I disassembly it and found out it was an extremely simple construction, with few parts.
So all I needed was to make some cleanup, I used motor wash, then WD40 and a tooth brush.









There were a piece of the cast iron that had broken, and when I opened it up, it fell off.









Since it will not be stressed, and there were a clean break, I decided just to glue it with epoxy.
So a real careful clean and acetone at the end to make sure the iron was all de greased, and then a two component epoxy glue, this should hold.









The grinder was then greased with a clear car grease at all moveable parts, put together again, and the I gave the outside a thin layer of bees wax, to rust proof.
The last part was to clean and correct the stone, really fast and easy.









Here just a close up of the 'sexy' logo.
And I guess I focused on the grease nipple…









And action!!!
Now I can grind where ever I go!
(At least in my little garden).

Ohhh yes I got it at E-bay France, the price was a crazy 6 Euro / 8 dollar! So not too many thoughts.

*UPDATE*

Got another wonderful bench grinder of EBay!









It's a Peugeot, yes the car producer. They made tools, pepper mills and other stuff in the old days.









The stone is brand new, with the original marks and no wear.









Aren't that sweet?









The logo, and as you can see a mint condition.
Will I use this grinder? 
Yes, I will use this one in Paris for my tools there.

This blog is made with my thoughts smiling for Swirts 1/8 HP motor, you really rock! (just wonderful).

Hope the blog can bring smiles, and for me some sharp irons…

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Very cool! I've always wanted one of these. I've never found one without damage to the shiield. I see that you didn't let that stop you! Very nice indeed.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Great find Mafe! Yours still has the tool rest… mine was broken and missing when I got it. 
You will very much enjoy using it. I like that there is really no worry of burning a tool and ruining its temper.

Glad to see the photos of yours opened up. I've been avoiding opening mine for fear of breaking something in the process (if its not broke, don't fix it echoes in my head)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Hi,
Swirt, you should open it and clean it. You cant imagine a difference, it is well worth it. Send my hello to the little 1/8 HP. Yes the tool rest was there, and seem to be the original one.
The truth is I do have a modern water grinder, but this is for the passion for history and the quietness in the garden.
Al, yes I did not know it was broken it's the danger of E-bay, but since it was there and easy to fix (it can be welded if needed) then no problem. The important part is that its closed so no grinding dust will get into the moving parts.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Actually, these hand grinders can easily overheat a tool. It just takes longer than with an electric grinder. They do have one problem though. Sometimes you just sit and crank it even if you do not need to sharpen a tool. Just for fun.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


This is a cool one. I have seen in my previous life.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


I just realized you got my post number 1000. I was saving that for my next project.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Great Mads

& energy efficient.


----------



## JasonD (Jul 26, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


WOW…awesome! Color me jealous!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Green technology Mads. We might all need one of these in the future. A good save and quite handy too.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Nice find Mads. It seems like there was always one of these around the shop when I was young. Even after my father passed away, I kept one for several years, and finally sold it. Never cared to much for them. Mainly because I was on the horse power end of it and my father did the sharpening part. My son was not so easily amused, so I decided to go to the electric version. Don't let it crack your fingers for you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


wow! I'll betcha that has got lotsa stories in it.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Now I know what friends are for! Cranking hand powered bench grinder, right? (Ha!)

I was delighted to see this grinder because I used my father's model often when I was a kid. Thanks for the opportunity for memories.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


I have a similar grinder that is just waiting for a little warmer weather to take a bath and get cleaned up. Got mine from my Grand-Mother's house: Grand-Father died and she moved in with my parents. A lot of memories of playing with it as a kid.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


nice refurbing Mads and well done playing with the epoxy 
my uncle that gave me my first copple of cheisels had one when he was alive 
where it is now I don´t know but I have wished in many years it was mine 
maybee its still in the fammely somewhere , hope so

take care
Dennis


----------



## WoodsmanWoodworker (Sep 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


You just made my day, i didn't even think they made these. You've opened up a new imagination for me for tools to seek out. If you ever do a video on this i'd like to see it. I love your hand tool projects.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


WoodsmanWoodworker:

If you look around, they still sell them:

http://www.frogwoodtools.com/Catalog/20.htm


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


I used to have one like that. I dumped it years ago. Stupid me.

Good rescue. Keep 'em comming Mads,
Steve


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...












I don't know old it is but I have this one that is an old Craftsman that I inherited from my uncle. It is not used in my shop but is one of my old tools displayed in my office…love the way it looks.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


There is one of these and a small hand crank blacksmithing forge still up in Ohio in the old workshop. Something so wonderfully simple about these very practical tools of that era.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


I have two of these different models though one fel off bench and where the handel conects it cracked but it still works the other one the shaft where the stone goes on is bent so you have to really balance the stone on there to run true. They were my first blade sharpeners and they worked great still do.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


David Kirtley:
thank´s for the link it is nice to see they still can be bought and even with waterstones 

but where is the company/store placed if you know that I can´t find it on there site

Dennis


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


I see more of these little grinders these days since I have gotten interested in hand tools. Will have to dig out the one I got years ago and restore it back to life again.


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


I bought a #7 from a guy on Craigslist and ended up buying his #4 as well. I got both planes for short money and as a bonus, the guy threw in a hand grinder like this. I've never used it, but maybe now I'll give it a try….


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Dennis:

They are a pretty old school mail order company. They have the pages from their catalog online but really it is best to contact them by mail, email, or telephone.

Frog Tool Co Ltd.
2169 IL Route 26
Dixon, IL 61021
(815) 288-3811
email - [email protected]

I have not bought from them for a long time (just because I am at a tool saturation level - Not much that I am lacking that I would want to buy) But they have always been a great company-one of my favorites-to deal with in my opinion, just not really up to speed on the whole internet thing.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


thank´s David

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Hi there,
David, thank you for the info. I will try and go slow… I can imagine the problem, each time I pass it I give it a tour on the wheel.
Ian, I am your lucky no 1000 now! Yes I think also I had one in a previous life.
Jamie, yes if I shapen a few hundred chisels I might even lose some weight…
Jason, and me blue while turning…
Mike, yes it might be the solution to the global warming, or as we say on step.
Tim, my grandfather only used a flat stone… But now I have taken a wonderful step backwards from my watergrinder, funny how happy one can become stepping back.
Roger, yes it is full of life, I'm sure it worked hard, but was treated well.
Serge, you are welcome here! But I'm not sure you can fit one in to your grinding area, you must have the LJ grinding record.
Brian, yes you need to do that, it will bring you memories of time passed, and even a shap edge as you strafe in the thoughts.
Dennis, I am a big consumer of epoxy, used to hate it, but love it more and more. It's so dam strong and yet can be heated and fload again so it is easy to disessembly. You have to make a family search.
Woodsman, wonderful toi see you! I missed your face arround. How are you? Yes this is the ultimate grinder for you, no doubt.
David, merci.
Steve, yes we have a tendency to forget the charm of one phase as we move into the next, and then after a while it become vintage and we see the charm again… 
Greg, yes it's a wonderful grinder you have there. In the office! You can use it to have really sharp pencils then. lol.
Ken, I have acually seen you can get a handriven blower for a forge like this also, so this will be on my wish list.
Ike, two! Yes they do work really fine, but I guess it needs some practice to use one hand for running and one for grinding.
Gregen, yes bring it back to life, you will never regred.
Tony, that was a wonderful bonus! Nice guy. And you were all in buisnes then.
Thank you for all the smiles and wonderful comments,
best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Oh no… sorry to anyone interested in finding one of these hand grinders. "The Schwarz" just blogged about them which means their price just went up 20% on eBay. Ahhh well, at least there is a video of him using it. 

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/using-a-hand-cranked-grinder


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Cool Swirt.
He seems to be learning a lot here… lol, thats why he is to busy answering our questions about the policy of the magazine…
Thank you for the link.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Great information going around here, thanks Mads, you and all who share, are a force for the good of woodworking and all those who love it, thanks for sharing


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Just updated the blog with another grinder.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


congrat´s Mads 
that is a very fine grinder you catched there

take care
Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Darn it, I had not seen this before. Now I have another tool to buy… lol

Thanks for the updated version Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Thank you guys!
Yes I think also it's a real sweetie.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Rocky2 (May 16, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


What is the blue tool on the left of the ginder called?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old French grinder restore.*
> 
> *Old French grinder restore.*
> Hand powered vintage bench grinder restore.
> ...


Hi,
It's called a dresser I believe (I'm Danish), it's used to clean up and straighten the bench stone.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Restore of a old English grinder*

*Restore of a old English grinder*
that a really nice man gave me.

Hi there,

I was so lucky, that an old guy came to my door and offered me some tools, amongst them were this old English hand grinder.

It's the guy who gave me the old multi tool also, that I restored and brought back to life.

Honestly, when I saw it, I were thinking hmmmmmmmmmmm, I already have two of this kind, does it make sense to restore one more?

Well I thought it was sweet, as it was a small version, so it could be one, that can come with me easy on a tour, or just in the garden, also he is such a nice man, so I would feel a joy in doing it out of gratitude, finally I do love old tool and almost as much to restore them, if they are at a reasonable state.
So…









A little rusty, but not too bad, the paint pitted from rust, but not too bad, it could not turn and this was bad…









The stone, cracked and deform, really bad!









Completely rusted together with the axle, so it broke in two over the crack.
That's fine as it was so deformed, that I did not think it made sense to use it.









Whhhhhooooo that's dirty, but the good side is, that it was still full of oil and grease, so it had not rusted inside.
That's a good thing!









It was put in a petroleum bath over night, then some WD40 and finally oil, as I have no grease here.









It was put back together then it ran like a dream.
But that was all back in August in my allotment and I did not have a new stone there, so it just spend some time in the back of my car.









Finally winter and back in the workshop, it could become familiar, with it's new family, after I had mounted a new second hand stone on it, that stone were actually a gift from my good friend Flemming, so it's some how a double gift. As I said many times before, I'm a lucky monkey.
Actually the tow others are French, so they are not hand cranked grinders, they are: meule à aiguiser de table.









Yesterday I removed most of the old spilled white paint from it, gave it grease and adjusted the stone in place.









Well used but quite fine now, vintage in the best way, not too much, not too little restore.

Big Wheels Keep On Turning ...









While I were in the mood, I dressed all the wheels, to make sure there were no wobbling in and out, that will affect the sharpening, it's ok with a little from side to side, but not up and down, as it will affect the grinding angle.
So they all got a tour with a dressing wheel, I'm always amazed how effective they are.









Make sure the dresser is on the tool rest, slowly move it forward, when it touch a bubp, dress that by holding it steady there until it's quiet, the slowly move a wee bit forward and repeat, at the end you will have a flat wheel, without any pumps.









That's it for the this little family.

One, two, three
Turn it up
Big wheels keep on turnin'
Carry me home to see my kin
Singin' songs about the south-land
I miss Alabamy once again and I think it's a sin, yes
Well I heard Mister Young sing about her
Well I heard ol' Neil put her down
Well I hope Neil Young will remember
A southern man don't need him around anyhow
Sweet home Alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet home Alabama
Lord I'm comin' home to you…..





Hope it can be to some inspiration, or some wheels that will keep on turnin'...

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


so cool buddy.and yes you always inspire and make me smile.everyone should be so happy to have some mads in their life,even if he's half a world away.but with all your stories and many pic's you feel very close my friend.thank you for sharing your life with us.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


Very nice, Mads! I keep my eyes open, hoping to see such a grinder, but haven't found one yet. Glad you have such a nice little family.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


Nice of you to keep these antiques around and running!..............Cheers, Jim


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


Environmentally friendly !!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


Very cool old grinders, Mads! Pretty soon you'll need a larger shop!!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


That make a nice gift Mads and the fact you gave it another generation of life is great. Actually you need one more for each corner of the shop. LOL.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


Hey, I have one of those…Just sayin'...lol…

Man of many tallents…Interesting…Good information…Cool man…


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


It's always good to have a spare for your spare.


----------



## woodchucker1 (Aug 3, 2021)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


A whole family now ! Papa Bear Grinder, Mamma Bear Grinder, and Baby Bear Grinder. I could write a chidren's story about these .


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


Got my *Tormek*, so I won't waste everyone's time on the grinder *Mads*, however, have you considered ,









*artificial turf*?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


Hi guys,

Pottz, Thank you dearest Pottz, always such a joy to have you around, even it's half a globe away. Big greatful smile.

Dave P, thanks Dave, here no one wants them, so when they are found they cost nothing, but I have to say, most old tools here, has been trashed, so it's not a lot one come by any more, but it's like there are a whole new generation, interested in the old tools now. (I might be sitting on a gold mine, laugh).

Jim J, yes I'm kind of a running museum once in a while, was never the attention, but wouldn't leave a crying kid in the street would we? Smiles, cheers.

Dutchy, laugh, as long as I don't fat like the cows…

Lew, yes I am afraid so, I might also just start selling out a wee bit soon, to leave rom for new stuff… smiles Lew.

doubleDD, laughing big time, that was a wonderful excuse, I'll remember that… well not with the hand planes, I don't have that many corners…

mtnwild, Then you are right at home here, lol. Thank you with a smile.

Doug, you are the man!!! Thanks.

woodchucker1, How lovely, yes that could make a wonderful children's book.
I did write a little fairytale about a handplane here, about ten years ago: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/22167

Littleblackspot, laughs, you can try and dip one of these in water, to get at hand cranked Tormek.








Have you? Considered artificial turf?

It's called a zen garden, I'm meditating there right now and in 20 years or so, I might get to look at that turf, kind of hoping it will grow into weed…
Smiles.

Best thoughts, to you all,
Mads


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


I love old hand tools.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...





> .... Littleblackspot, laughs, you can try and dip one of these in water, to get at hand cranked Tormek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks *Mads*, but not needed.

I only grew the beard to fit in with the *fräuleins* when I move to *Churchill* from *Melbourne* 11 years ago. Nowadays I hide my head in shame and wear an animal nightie to disguise my sex,








the beard I leave to the missus.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


Mads, when someone asks me why just remember, any excuse is a excuse. Hahahaha


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


LittleBlackDuck, I give up, you are… little balck duck. I better stop now, as I can't really bare if you take it any further now, this image is a little more than I can bare, even I have to say, a few of those Churchill girls must be jealous now on those shoes. Just promise me to change clothes, before you go to church on that hill. Laughing big time, while wondering if that's the only set of work clothes you have.

doubleDD, laughs, when I look around and see how many tools I have around me, I guess deny will not work, so I better just admit… I'm a magnet! Laughs.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


*'' I'm a magnet ''* LOL. 
That's a good one. I'm definitely using that saying. Tools just come to me cause I'm a magnet.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


doubleDD, Love that way of saying it: *Tools just come to me cause I'm a magnet.* or; *I'm a magnet to tools, just can't help it.*
These will be our excuses from now.
Smiles.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...












Not sure who…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...





> Not sure who…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't speak for lizard face, however, you used the wrong *moon landing happy snap*!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


Fake news!!!










I know, because I were there!

Laughing LBD, wishing you a wonderful weekend.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


Found this picture of an escapade during lockup,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...





> Fake news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The word for your presence should be *aura*, not *corona*!

So it wasn't the *bats* but you moonlighting!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


ok well that was disturbing ! probably wont sleep much tonight after this ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


I *concede*, there is a need for manual grinders,









after all, there's no ducted *'lectricity* for my *Tormek*!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...


My God, I'll never sleep again either, Pottz.

You crank me up duck!

I were send on a mission to stop the Covid meteorite, but I were taking a nap, when it passed, so it slipped by, just after entering the atmosphere, I did notice that it made at hit and run on a bat, just before it hit planet earth, I believe some where in China… Have a feeling I messed up, hear rumors, that this Covid transformed into a Mexican beer, that spread all over the world after.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> 
> *Restore of a old English grinder*
> that a really nice man gave me.
> ...





> My God, I ll never sleep again either, Pottz.
> 
> You crank me up duck!
> 
> ...


Wuz gonna invite you up here to join *Mads* and me… No problem social distancing (from strangers) and unfortunately, masks are mandatory unless you're a *dromedary* with an *air-hump* (or just a cute *camel* with *dual bags*)...
*Corona* available, but running out of cask-o-vino… bloody "pours"... keeps going upwards…*I* keep getting an *ifull* and the *nose knows* no better.
May have a tad difficulty lighting the *barbie* though! *Butt* you are welcome… and so is the rest of you!

Keep *DW* on *Earth*... we don't need a *"Sermon on the Moon"*!


----------

